# In Memoriam



## dmmj

MCTLONG WROTE THIS AFTER DAVID'S RAINBOW BRIDGE THREAD, AND I'VE MERGED THE TWO, BUT MCTLONG'S WAS FURTHER DOWN. SO I CUT IT AND MOVED IT UP HERE. THE GREEN PART IS MCTLONG'S POST:

This week I've noticed several posts about members loosing shelled family members. I don’t know about you guys, but I mourn for every last one, from the youngest hatchlings to the very old torts who have been with their owners for decades. Although I have not met most of these little torts or their owners in person, I cry almost every time I hear about one of them passing. Searching the forum, I could not find a group _In Memoriam_ thread, so this is a thread to remember all our shelled friends who have been lost. This is a thread to post pics and memories of the shelled loved ones who have passed, offer support to their owners, and never forget how much our lives have been enriched by these beautiful creatures.

Here are some of torts that have been lost recently -


Craig’s (@Anyfoot) beautiful homeana adult and redfoot hatchling
@Sweet0dodo’s tortoise
Maggie’s (@maggie3fan) Bob the Sulcata


 Rest in Peace. 




And now on to David's thread:

So I have been posting the poem rainbow bridge for awhile whenever someone loses a tortoise, I always felt bad since it seems written more for cats or dogs, as we all know we love our tortoises as much as anyone else who loves a cat or dog. So I decided to rewrite rainbow bridge for tortoises.

Just this side of heaven is a place called rainbow bridge.
When a tortoise dies who was loved by someone, that tortoise goes to rainbow bridge.
There are wide open plains and warm basking spots for all our beloved tortoises to spend all day basking in the warm sun. There is plenty of grass, and flowers, lots of warm water to soak in. Our friends are all warm and comfortable, and play together all day long

All the tortoises who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remembered them in our dreams of days and time gone by. The tortoises are happy and content, except for one small thing. They each miss someone very special who had to be left behind.

They all bask, and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are eager and intent, his shell starts to wiggle. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, his stubby legs carrying him over the plains, faster than they ever could in life.

You have been spotted, and when you and your tortoise meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy head rubs commence, your hands once again caress your tortoise's head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your beloved tortoise, so long gone from your life, but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author known.


----------



## dmmj

This was real hard for me to write, but I think I did a decent job, let me know what you think of it.


----------



## leigti

I think it is great. And of course I cried all the way through it, so that means it is as good as the original.


----------



## wellington

That poem always puts a lump in my throat. It does need a few minor spelling and spacing corrections if you want to fix them.
Otherwise, it's great.


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## AZtortMom

It's great


----------



## Moozillion

This is WONDERFUL!!! And much needed!! Maybe a Moderator should move it to a more prominent location where it can be seen and accessed by a wider TFO audience than are on this one thread? 
THANKS SO MUCH, dmmj!!!!


----------



## 4jean

I think it is fantastic. Well done! It will bring much comfort!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

I'm still heartbroken over my tortoises loss...that is a beautiful poem. It sure put a lump in my throat with watery eyes...


----------



## Prairie Mom

You know what?...I think it would be really nice if you'd make a permanent thread with your poem where people could post pictures of their beloved turtles and tortoise and grieve together in a peaceful and understanding place like the one you just created


----------



## Jodie

Put tears in my eyes. Thank you fo posting this. Such a beautiful poem.


----------



## dmmj

Don't worry turtle people, I will work on a turtle version, just emotionally draining to read and edit this poem, I am glad it was so well recieved.


----------



## kathyth

I love it!!
Thanks for taking the time to write this!


----------



## smarch

The original as always made me cry. I went to Bark for Life with my aunt (for those who haven't heard of it- like me before last fall its basically Relay for Life for dogs and pet cancers, and at the closing ceremonies they had a reading of the poem and a balloon releasing and there was not a dry face in the park. 
I love this adaption. I never realized the other one didn't fit until I red this one, its beautiful! teared me up just like the original so I guess its successful, and I now know i'm not alone in the tears!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'd like to take a moment to post about my best buddy, Chester who got ill and had to be put to sleep a few weeks ago.
He was very important to me and we had a 15 year run...
Here is a puppy photo and the last photo ever taken...from the vets office. Also a photo of the box with his remains. I still haven't been able to deal with that part..
Thanks for viewing.
Chester 2000-2015


----------



## dmmj

sorry my condolences it's hard losing any pet because you form such a close bond with them perhaps we should have in memoriam section


----------



## wellington

Again sorry for your loss of your best four legged friend. I know how hard it is. Lost mine 18 years ago and I still cry. Your little Chester was a cutie even in his distinguishing grey face. 
Again so sorry.


----------



## meech008

Chester was a handsome boy. He looks like a min pin, is he? It's so hard to handle after having them for so very long and having such a tight bond. Rest easy Chester.


----------



## Rutibegga

I'm so sorry for your loss. Chester was obviously a loved little guy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> sorry my condolences it's hard losing any pet because you form such a close bond with them perhaps we should have in memoriam section


I think this is a brilliant idea.
Maybe even two; one for tortoises and turtles, one for other pets.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think this is a brilliant idea.
> Maybe even two; one for tortoises and turtles, one for other pets.


I looked and didn't find one.


----------



## newCH

Since we lost Buster last year, he was our couch potato dog.
He had a ramp that he used & would sit in the same spot. 
He could see outside from that spot. We recently got new sofas
& MIL got us a beagle pillow to put where his spot would have been.
It's perfect.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Buster looked like a mellow fellow.
How old was he?


----------



## newCH

ZEROPILOT said:


> Buster looked like a mellow fellow.
> How old was he?


He was one month short of 13 yrs old.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's so hard to lose a treasured pet. I sympathize with you all. I also lost one that was very important to me. R.I.P. Molly:


----------



## johnandjade

right to left.. petra (mum) max (dad) and zimba (pup) 




grownup pup zimba with his mum petra. 


all sadly missed but fantastic memories remain


----------



## Aunt Caffy

Scarlett (December 10, 2007-April 4, 2013) and her younger half brother Heath (who is still thankfully with us)


----------



## dmmj

these animals into our lives for a short moment of time. they often mean the world to us but to them we are their entire world for thier short lives. perhaps they mean so much to us because of their short brief lives with us.


----------



## MPRC

I lost my little buddy Zola a few weeks ago. I haven't really told anyone because the first 'friend' I told responded with, "What's the big deal, it's just a lizard."
I've had him since I started high school. He was hatched some time in early 2000 and he was with me for 13 of his 15 years so it was incredibly hard to see him go. My boyfriend and I were both a blubbering mess.


----------



## dmmj

LaDukePhoto said:


> I lost my little buddy Zola a few weeks ago. I haven't really told anyone because the first 'friend' I told responded with, "What's the big deal, it's just a lizard."
> I've had him since I started high school. He was hatched some time in early 2000 and he was with me for 13 of his 15 years so it was incredibly hard to see him go. My boyfriend and I were both a blubbering mess.
> 
> 
> View attachment 156603
> 
> View attachment 156606
> 
> View attachment 156604
> View attachment 156605


that's the cruelest thing someone can say to someone who just lost a pet. Even if you believe that you don't tell your friend what's the big deal is just a .........


----------



## mike taylor

I agree David . I still have my very first ball python . I've had him almost 17 years . I would be crushed if something was to happen to him . I think I wouldn't have that friend any more . Because everyone who truly knows me knows my love for my reptiles .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I still have no words to tell how close we were. Since he's gone I am at a loss as to what to do. So I do nothing. I still cannot talk about him without tears, and just walking past a dandelion will bring the tears. I'm not sure I have ever loved an animal the way I did Bob. He was the best companion ever and I miss him every second of every day. King Robert III 1998-2015
I just didn't expect an animal who should have lived 150 yrs or more to die at 17????
We all know the pain of losing a special pet. Sometimes it makes me not want to have any more animals.


----------



## stojanovski92113

LaDukePhoto said:


> I lost my little buddy Zola a few weeks ago. I haven't really told anyone because the first 'friend' I told responded with, "What's the big deal, it's just a lizard."
> I've had him since I started high school. He was hatched some time in early 2000 and he was with me for 13 of his 15 years so it was incredibly hard to see him go. My boyfriend and I were both a blubbering mess.
> 
> 
> View attachment 156603
> 
> View attachment 156606
> 
> View attachment 156604
> View attachment 156605


Many people don't understand anything nor have feelings for animals. I'm sorry for your loss. Such great pics!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

LaDukePhoto said:


> I lost my little buddy Zola a few weeks ago. I haven't really told anyone because the first 'friend' I told responded with, "What's the big deal, it's just a lizard."
> I've had him since I started high school. He was hatched some time in early 2000 and he was with me for 13 of his 15 years so it was incredibly hard to see him go. My boyfriend and I were both a blubbering mess.
> 
> 
> View attachment 156603
> 
> View attachment 156606
> 
> View attachment 156604
> View attachment 156605


Lovely animal, very pretty.
What horrible things people an say.


----------



## AnimalLady

LaDukePhoto said:


> I lost my little buddy Zola a few weeks ago. I haven't really told anyone because the first 'friend' I told responded with, "What's the big deal, it's just a lizard."
> I've had him since I started high school. He was hatched some time in early 2000 and he was with me for 13 of his 15 years so it was incredibly hard to see him go. My boyfriend and I were both a blubbering mess.
> 
> 
> View attachment 156603
> 
> View attachment 156606
> 
> View attachment 156604
> View attachment 156605




People can really suck at times. I'm deathly afraid of lizards, all kinds, and i WOULD NEVER DARE say such a thing to a person. I'm so sorry for your loss <3 <3


----------



## Aunt Caffy

LaDukePhoto said:


> I lost my little buddy Zola a few weeks ago. I haven't really told anyone because the first 'friend' I told responded with, "What's the big deal, it's just a lizard."
> I've had him since I started high school. He was hatched some time in early 2000 and he was with me for 13 of his 15 years so it was incredibly hard to see him go. My boyfriend and I were both a blubbering mess.
> 
> 
> View attachment 156603
> 
> View attachment 156606
> 
> View attachment 156604
> View attachment 156605


Those pictures are precious. He was such a cute little guy.


----------



## Aunt Caffy

maggie3fan said:


> I still have no words to tell how close we were. Since he's gone I am at a loss as to what to do. So I do nothing. I still cannot talk about him without tears, and just walking past a dandelion will bring the tears. I'm not sure I have ever loved an animal the way I did Bob. He was the best companion ever and I miss him every second of every day. King Robert III 1998-2015
> I just didn't expect an animal who should have lived 150 yrs or more to die at 17????
> We all know the pain of losing a special pet. Sometimes it makes me not want to have any more animals.


I thought it was horrible how young you lost your Bob. I figured my Scarlett would've been equivalent to being a person in her thirties. And I thought that was bad. Your Bob was so young. To say it was tragic is still not enough.


----------



## MPRC

In response to all of your kind responses, I will say that person wasn't part of my inner circle and has cemented themselves far outside of where they were before. Even my avid hunter redneck friends can be compassionate. Even my ex and parents were upset about Zola's passing. He really was more than a lizard. 
We put an offer on a house before he passed and we've been waiting for word, since we are in a rental right now we aren't going to bury him here so he's patiently awaiting a proper burial in our garage freezer.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tonight I lost my best pal cheddar.


He will forever be in my heart and words can't describe how much he will be missed along with all the other past pets.
He is now reunited with his brother cheese.

I will never forget any of my past pets  <3


----------



## mike taylor

So sorry for your lost buddy .


----------



## spud's_mum

mike taylor said:


> So sorry for your lost buddy .


Thank you.
He,and all the others, will be greatly missed


----------



## TerrapinStation

maggie3fan said:


> I still have no words to tell how close we were. Since he's gone I am at a loss as to what to do. So I do nothing. I still cannot talk about him without tears, and just walking past a dandelion will bring the tears. I'm not sure I have ever loved an animal the way I did Bob. He was the best companion ever and I miss him every second of every day. King Robert III 1998-2015
> I just didn't expect an animal who should have lived 150 yrs or more to die at 17????
> We all know the pain of losing a special pet. Sometimes it makes me not want to have any more animals.




So sad that I had to crack my Secret Santa this way....... Very sorry for your loss and I really appreciate the kind words on the card.

I can't wait to open my gift on Christmas! 

I will post a picture and words of my Cocker Spaniel Charlie, who passed in 2005.


----------



## Prairie Mom

We lost a very special companion to Cancer of the Spleen on Friday. Apparently, it's rather unusual in cats.

Angel has a special story that I wanted to share...









Angel was eventually abandoned by some addicts on our street. She was regularly left to fend for herself and a neighbor and I did our best to look out for her and provide her with food and shelter during bad weather when she was locked out. Eventually she left behind when the hideous meth addicted renters moved away.

When she first arrived in our home, we immediately spayed her and took care of her medical needs. It was clear that she had never been regularly fed and was used to scrapping for food. It took a while to break her of the habit of licking off dishes in the sink and opening cabinet doors to attempt to get into stored foods. Eventually, she settled in and became relaxed as she knew she could depend on regular meals of quality cat foods. All bad habits disappeared and she never had any wish to go outside other than visits into our outdoor cat enclosure. Once she came through our front door, she never attempted to go through it again.

Angel was the most patient, tolerant, and loving cat. She was so amazing to our children and showed them special affection. She showed me companionship that cannot be compared to most of the other animals I have loved. She lived every day as if choosing to find ways to please us.

Angel is special to me for another very important reason...

It was during one of Angel's early vet appointments that my Veterinarian made a remark about our special needs animals and how surprising it is for one family to have two cats with one of her health conditions. Our Doctor said "I'm always amazed by WHO The Maker sends to your family." In that moment, sitting in the vet's office, lightening struck my heart,
and I knew without any doubt that I was supposed to seek out the children we planned to adopt among waiting child lists for special needs orphans with similar health conditions. Angel's entrance into our family changed us in monumental ways that few people can truly understand.

I am so grateful for the way my animals have helped prepare me to raise my children. I am so grateful for the sweet quiet comfort Angel always was to me. When she didn't want to get off of my lap or let me roll over in bed, she had the funniest habit of going completely LIMP, like she was BONELESS (like Shawn Spencer would from Psych! ) and it made it
impossible to move her!

I love her so much and am so grateful for her determined love and snuggles. She is missed very deeply.

When I arrive in Heaven, I fully anticipate and LOOK FORWARD TO being bombarded by my animals.


----------



## spud's_mum

Prairie Mom said:


> We lost a very special companion to Cancer of the Spleen on Friday. Apparently, it's rather unusual in cats.
> 
> Angel has a special story that I wanted to share...
> View attachment 164710
> 
> 
> View attachment 164711
> 
> 
> View attachment 164712
> 
> 
> Angel was eventually abandoned by some addicts on our street. She was regularly left to fend for herself and a neighbor and I did our best to look out for her and provide her with food and shelter during bad weather when she was locked out. Eventually she left behind when the hideous meth addicted renters moved away.
> 
> When she first arrived in our home, we immediately spayed her and took care of her medical needs. It was clear that she had never been regularly fed and was used to scrapping for food. It took a while to break her of the habit of licking off dishes in the sink and opening cabinet doors to attempt to get into stored foods. Eventually, she settled in and became relaxed as she knew she could depend on regular meals of quality cat foods. All bad habits disappeared and she never had any wish to go outside other than visits into our outdoor cat enclosure. Once she came through our front door she never attempted to go through it again.
> 
> Angel was the most patient, tolerant, and loving cat. She was so amazing to our children and showed them special affection. She showed me companionship that cannot be compared to most of the other animals I have loved. She lived every day as if choosing to find ways to please us.
> 
> Angel is special to me for another very important reason...
> 
> It was during one of Angel's early vet appointments that my Veterinarian made a remark about our special needs animals and how surprising it is for one family to have two cats with one of her health conditions. Our Doctor said "I'm always amazed by WHO The Maker sends to your family." In that moment, sitting in the vet's office, lightening struck my heart,
> and I knew without any doubt that I was supposed to seek out the children we planned to adopt among waiting child lists for special needs orphans with similar health conditions. Angel's entrance into our family changed us in monumental ways that few people can truly understand.
> 
> I am so grateful for the way my animals have helped prepare me to raise my children. I am so grateful for the sweet quiet comfort Angel always was to me. When she didn't want to get off of my lap or let me roll over in bed, she had the funniest habit of going completely LIMP, like she was BONELESS (like Shawn Spencer would from Psych! ) and it made it
> impossible to move her!
> 
> I love her so much and am so grateful for her determined love and snuggles. She is missed very deeply.
> 
> When I arrive in Heaven, I fully anticipate and LOOK FORWARD TO being bombarded by my animals.


Rip beautiful


----------



## surfergirl

I am so sorry for everyone's loss. It does not matter what kind of pet you lose they are all precious and special. I can't even write about mine. Makes me very sad just thinking about them.


----------



## 4jean

I am so sorry for your loss, but glad that Angel is not suffering. What a beautiful life your family gave her. I certainly agree and know how much our pets touch our lives. They are so hard to lose. Thinking of you at this time. Thank for sharing what an angel she was to you @Prairie Mom


----------



## Prairie Mom

4jean said:


> I am so sorry for your loss, but glad that Angel is not suffering. What a beautiful life your family gave her. I certainly agree and know how much our pets touch our lives. They are so hard to lose. Thinking of you at this time. Thank for sharing what an angel she was to you @Prairie Mom


Thank you so much for this thoughtful reply. It means a lot to me.


----------



## KaderTheAnts

Rip my scorpion Crimson Peak. Yes, she was a very unusual pet but she was loved to my full extent. She was the most docile, largest, and sweetest scorpion you'd come across. She even let me pick her up. Dying of old age was probably best for her because she lived a good long life but it was worst for me because I got to love her for a longer period of time. At least she's in a better place.

this was my baby the day I got her ;(


----------



## 4jean

KaderTheAnts said:


> Rip my scorpion Crimson Peak. Yes, she was a very unusual pet but she was loved to my full extent. She was the most docile, largest, and sweetest scorpion you'd come across. She even let me pick her up. Dying of old age was probably best for her because she lived a good long life but it was worst for me because I got to love her for a longer period of time. At least she's in a better place.
> View attachment 165016
> this was my baby the day I got her ;(


I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## mctlong

This week I've noticed several posts about members loosing shelled family members. I don’t know about you guys, but I mourn for every last one, from the youngest hatchlings to the very old torts who have been with their owners for decades. Although I have not met most of these little torts or their owners in person, I cry almost every time I hear about one of them passing. Searching the forum, I could not find a group _In Memoriam_ thread, so this is a thread to remember all our shelled friends who have been lost. This is a thread to post pics and memories of the shelled loved ones who have passed, offer support to their owners, and never forget how much our lives have been enriched by these beautiful creatures.

Here are some of torts that have been lost recently -


Craig’s (@Anyfoot) beautiful homeana adult and redfoot hatchling


@Sweet0dodo’s tortoise


Maggie’s (@maggie3fan) Bob the Sulcata


 Rest in Peace. 


.


----------



## Yvonne G

These loved ones are missed terribly. David has a poem about the rainbow bridge. I hope he posts it here.



​


----------



## GingerLove

Sorry for your losses, guys.


----------



## Anyfoot

mctlong said:


> This week I've noticed several posts about members loosing shelled family members. I don’t know about you guys, but I mourn for every last one, from the youngest hatchlings to the very old torts who have been with their owners for decades. Although I have not met most of these little torts or their owners in person, I cry almost every time I hear about one of them passing. Searching the forum, I could not find a group _In Memoriam_ thread, so this is a thread to remember all our shelled friends who have been lost. This is a thread to post pics and memories of the shelled loved ones who have passed, offer support to their owners, and never forget how much our lives have been enriched by these beautiful creatures.
> 
> Here are some of torts that have been lost recently -
> 
> 
> Craig’s (@Anyfoot) beautiful homeana adult and redfoot hatchling
> 
> 
> @Sweet0dodo’s tortoise
> 
> 
> Maggie’s (@maggie3fan) Bob the Sulcata
> 
> 
> Rest in Peace.
> 
> 
> .


This was very thoughtful of you, it actually pulled on one of my heart strings. Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G

This poem was adjusted and revised by dmmj for tortoises:

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This poem was adjusted and revised by dmmj for animals:
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....


I love Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Ed mitch

R.I.P my horsefield tortoise Fred he was stolen from a bird and never came back...


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 146752
> 
> 
> right to left.. petra (mum) max (dad) and zimba (pup)
> 
> 
> View attachment 146753
> 
> grownup pup zimba with his mum petra.
> 
> 
> all sadly missed but fantastic memories remain


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Do most of us try to recover from our beloved pet by replacing it?
I got a new dog. Suki is a tiny female chihuahua. I always HATED the breed, but Chester changed that forever.
Suki is nothing like Chester, but she partially fills the hole left in my heart.
Suki Sept 1st 2015-


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do most of us try to recover from our beloved pet by replacing it?
> I got a new dog. Suki is a tiny female chihuahua. I always HATED the breed, but Chester changed that forever.
> Suki is nothing like Chester, but she partially fills the hole left in my heart.
> Suki Sept 1st 2015-



I brought one of my more timid outdoor cats indoors when Molly died, but she doesn't even come close to filling the void. There will never be another Molly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I brought one of my more timid outdoor cats indoors when Molly died, but she doesn't even come close to filling the void. There will never be another Molly.


I do understand


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I do understand



This one's just a cat. I pet her and she purrs, but she doesn't sit on my lap and she has no personality. Molly played fetch with scrunched up paper balls. She was mean. She was indifferent. But she was Molly.

I have always gotten a new dog after the old dog died, but it seems to be different with dogs. You learn to love them in a different way from the old dog. They worm their way into your heart just by being themselves.


----------



## domagoj

My pet beardie passed away three months ago. It was probably old age and MBD he suffered as a hatchling(he was a rescue). After a couple months of grief I decided to get a tortoise. Best decision I've ever made


----------



## KellyKhaos

I lost my old boy Calvin 3 years ago & I still miss him like crazy. I became his human when I was 10 & he was 4 weeks old & he gave me the privilege of catering to his every need for all 13 of his years. There are spots in the yard I can't look at because I still expect him to come lumbering out from between the bushes and crumble at me about this & that. He was more than just a pet, he was my best friend for 13 years, half of my life & losing him sucked .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> This one's just a cat. I pet her and she purrs, but she doesn't sit on my lap and she has no personality. Molly played fetch with scrunched up paper balls. She was mean. She was indifferent. But she was Molly.
> 
> I have always gotten a new dog after the old dog died, but it seems to be different with dogs. You learn to love them in a different way from the old dog. They worm their way into your heart just by being themselves.


Suki is very cute and loves everyone. A big difference from Chester!
But Chester was SO SMART and little Suki is a simple minded pup, shall I say.
Not at all "in tune" with me.


----------



## TheSulcata

I've never had any pets die except a hamster yet, but I had a cat run away and that was very sad for me. I'm scared by bearded dragon might die within the year because she is SO old like 15 years old


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd

Sorry to all of you guys who have lost a shelled friend


----------



## JoesMum

@dmmj My eyes are somewhat moist reading this, but I need to record my thanks


----------



## janevicki

So sorry for your losses. Thank you for this post.


----------



## William Lee Kohler

dmmj said:


> This was real hard for me to write, but I think I did a decent job, let me know what you think of it.


Tears!


----------



## Shaif

So sorry. Your torts were very lucky to have you all.


----------



## Russian Tortoise Lover!

Very nice job, I loved reading it! I agree.


----------



## Edahl

ABOO loved so missed


----------



## Yvonne G

So sorry that Aboo has left us. But will always be in your heart!


----------



## SnapperAndShelldon

We lost our little guy Blaster several years ago. He was a box turtle, and he has the weirdest story out of all of my pets.

My family loves crayfish. We order it every year and cook it. I'll tell you this-it's really good. They're kinda like mini-lobsters! But anyway, when we ordered crayfish a long time ago, when I was younger, there was.. a turtle in it! Even though I was young I was MAD. Imagine what the poor turtle had been through, in a shipment of crayfish being thrown around! I had to convince my parents that we should keep him, so we did. We had a 30 gallon tank laying around from when we had fish, so we went to the pet store and got all this stuff for him- a wooden hide, wood bark substrate, turtle food, a heat lamp, calcium- everything he'd need. This was our first turtle. I've had four in my 17 years of life. This little fella was awesome. Seriously, he was fearless. He was such a cool pet. 

But one day, when I was with my mom, (my parents are divorced) my father got home from work and found him upside down and dead. The next day when we went over, he told us and we were all heartbroken. We did a little burial and my brothers made him a little wooden coffin. Blaster was an awesome little fella, and I miss him a lot.


----------



## Edahl

You have my deepest sympathy


----------



## Rhols

So sorry for your loss. We had a bearded we named Leonardo and he was 12 when he died and we got him when he was 2 and I cried for a long time. What a cruel thing for your friend to say.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Great idea for this thread. 
Beautiful poem


----------



## AMBene

Beautiful!


----------



## pepsiandjac

Lost my little chihuahua Kia,2 weeks ago, from heart failure,
She was a rescue so don’t really know how old she was but I had her for about 5 years,
I miss her so much.


----------



## Ray--Opo

pepsiandjac said:


> View attachment 265002
> View attachment 264999
> View attachment 265000
> View attachment 265001
> 
> Lost my little chihuahua Kia,2 weeks ago, from heart failure,
> She was a rescue so don’t really know how old she was but I had her for about 5 years,
> I miss her so much.


My condolences.


----------



## Aunt Caffy

pepsiandjac said:


> View attachment 265002
> View attachment 264999
> View attachment 265000
> View attachment 265001
> 
> Lost my little chihuahua Kia,2 weeks ago, from heart failure,
> She was a rescue so don’t really know how old she was but I had her for about 5 years,
> I miss her so much.


Precious girl.


----------



## ascott

dmmj said:


> This was real hard for me to write, but I think I did a decent job, let me know what you think of it.


 I think it is pure perfection exactly the way it is....Thanks Captain, I can not believe that I have never seen this before. So happy to have found it...thank you for taking the time and feeling to share it....


----------



## KarenSoCal

pepsiandjac said:


> View attachment 265002
> View attachment 264999
> View attachment 265000
> View attachment 265001
> 
> Lost my little chihuahua Kia,2 weeks ago, from heart failure,
> She was a rescue so don’t really know how old she was but I had her for about 5 years,
> I miss her so much.


I'm so sorry about Kia, she was beautiful.

She looks almost exactly like my Blanca, who we love dearly, and who was milking the hurt paw for everything she could get!


----------



## pepsiandjac

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm so sorry about Kia, she was beautiful.
> 
> She looks almost exactly like my Blanca, who we love dearly, and who was milking the hurt paw for everything she could get!
> View attachment 265020



Thankyou, 
Bianca is beautiful,I actually thought it was a photo of Kia at first,
Hope her leg is better soon.


----------



## TammyJ

Having taken good care of and given love to so many of our precious pets over the years, makes us kinder, stronger, better human beings.
Sadder too.


----------



## ascott

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm so sorry about Kia, she was beautiful.
> 
> She looks almost exactly like my Blanca, who we love dearly, and who was milking the hurt paw for everything she could get!
> View attachment 265020


OMG....so unfairly cute....


----------



## dmmj

This thread is for people who have lost a beloved pet, be it shelled, furred, feathered, scaled, or what have you.


----------



## Shuler24

dmmj said:


> This was real hard for me to write, but I think I did a decent job, let me know what you think of it.


Thank you for doing this, it’s wonderful.


----------



## Moozillion

I'm really glad we have this thread. I'm almost never on it, but it serves a beautiful purpose when the time is right.
My adorable eastern mud turtle diva, Jacques, was euthanized last month. She had been sick on and off for a year and a half due to complications from a near-drowning incident on Dec 8, 2017. 
I had her from just a tiny juvenile rescued from the middle of a playground at a middle school here in south Louisiana. An 8th grade boy sneaked her into the school in his backpack so that he could give her to the biology teacher! If she could survive a child's backpack, you KNOW she was a survivor! Ha! Happily, the biology teacher is my neighbor who loves animals and knows that I do as well. 
She was euthanized at the LSU vet school where I had brought her for treatment when the exotic vet was out of ideas as to why she kept getting sick. The vet school sent me a beautiful little ceramic mold of her footprints along with a card signed by her doctor and the techs who worked with her during the time she was their patient! Photo of the footprints and my little diva to follow.
Thank you all for being here.


----------



## katieandiggy

Moozillion said:


> I'm really glad we have this thread. I'm almost never on it, but it serves a beautiful purpose when the time is right.
> My adorable eastern mud turtle diva, Jacques, was euthanized last month. She had been sick on and off for a year and a half due to complications from a near-drowning incident on Dec 8, 2017.
> I had her from just a tiny juvenile rescued from the middle of a playground at a middle school here in south Louisiana. An 8th grade boy sneaked her into the school in his backpack so that he could give her to the biology teacher! If she could survive a child's backpack, you KNOW she was a survivor! Ha! Happily, the biology teacher is my neighbor who loves animals and knows that I do as well.
> She was euthanized at the LSU vet school where I had brought her for treatment when the exotic vet was out of ideas as to why she kept getting sick. The vet school sent me a beautiful little ceramic mold of her footprints along with a card signed by her doctor and the techs who worked with her during the time she was their patient! Photo of the footprints and my little diva to follow.
> Thank you all for being here.
> 
> View attachment 275916
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275917
> 
> 
> View attachment 275918



So sorry to read about Jacques. I did follow your story.
Those little footprints are the sweetest I’ve seen.


----------



## katieandiggy

RIP to my little man Iggy.
I had him PTS on 8th April this year. 13 years old and suffering from a brain tumour. I had him from a puppy, I found an advert in the newspaper and I didn’t believe it was true that the lady was giving him away. I picked him up from a car park in Kent, and paid her £20 so she could get a taxi home. He then became the love of my life and I was his. He sat looking at me most of the day.
I had 2 children and he loved them dearly, he was such a good dog.
We miss him terribly and I have tears in my eyes writing this. 

This was him last year



This was him about 2 days before he passed




I will miss him forever.


----------



## Moozillion

katieandiggy said:


> So sorry to read about Jacques. I did follow your story.
> Those little footprints are the sweetest I’ve seen.


Thanks so much, katieandiggy.


----------



## Moozillion

katieandiggy said:


> RIP to my little man Iggy.
> I had him PTS on 8th April this year. 13 years old and suffering from a brain tumour. I had him from a puppy, I found an advert in the newspaper and I didn’t believe it was true that the lady was giving him away. I picked him up from a car park in Kent, and paid her £20 so she could get a taxi home. He then became the love of my life and I was his. He sat looking at me most of the day.
> I had 2 children and he loved them dearly, he was such a good dog.
> We miss him terribly and I have tears in my eyes writing this.
> 
> This was him last year
> View attachment 275919
> 
> 
> This was him about 2 days before he passed
> 
> View attachment 275920
> 
> 
> I will miss him forever.


So sorry you had to send your sweet boy on ahead. It's never an easy decision, even when we know it's the only loving action left to us.
What a sweetie he was.
My heartfelt condolences to you.


----------



## katieandiggy

RIP Taco.

My little guy went today. We all grew to love him so much. I can’t believe he didn’t even get to enjoy the huge tortoise garden I made for him [emoji174]


----------



## Shuler24

We had a little stow away on a tree we purchased from Home Depot little over a year ago. He was a brown anole, and we named him Stitch (because Stitch was a stowaway too). Luckily we had reptiles in the past and we were able to provide him a warm home in MI, and grew fond of him greeting us during the day. He passed away yesterday, and while we were sad, we know we probably gave him an extra year, and we got to see him grow, and that’s something. He is buried next to our little girl, Dragon, who was our Mountain Horned Dragon. RIP Stitch.


----------



## Shuler24

katieandiggy said:


> RIP Taco.
> 
> My little guy went today. We all grew to love him so much. I can’t believe he didn’t even get to enjoy the huge tortoise garden I made for him [emoji174]
> 
> View attachment 276234
> View attachment 276235


Sorry for your loss, he was adorable.


----------



## Moozillion

katieandiggy said:


> RIP Taco.
> 
> My little guy went today. We all grew to love him so much. I can’t believe he didn’t even get to enjoy the huge tortoise garden I made for him [emoji174]
> 
> View attachment 276234
> View attachment 276235


Oh, SO SORRY To hear this!


----------



## Moozillion

Shuler24 said:


> We had a little stow away on a tree we purchased from Home Depot little over a year ago. He was a brown anole, and we named him Stitch (because Stitch was a stowaway too). Luckily we had reptiles in the past and we were able to provide him a warm home in MI, and grew fond of him greeting us during the day. He passed away yesterday, and while we were sad, we know we probably gave him an extra year, and we got to see him grow, and that’s something. He is buried next to our little girl, Dragon, who was our Mountain Horned Dragon. RIP Stitch.


WOW! What a beautiful thing you did! Yes, you DEFINITELY gave him time he would not have had up there in MI! 
Big hug!


----------



## Ben02

katieandiggy said:


> RIP Taco.
> 
> My little guy went today. We all grew to love him so much. I can’t believe he didn’t even get to enjoy the huge tortoise garden I made for him [emoji174]
> 
> View attachment 276234
> View attachment 276235


Goodbye little buddy, your mum gave you a good life.


----------



## TammyJ

Moozillion said:


> I'm really glad we have this thread. I'm almost never on it, but it serves a beautiful purpose when the time is right.
> My adorable eastern mud turtle diva, Jacques, was euthanized last month. She had been sick on and off for a year and a half due to complications from a near-drowning incident on Dec 8, 2017.
> I had her from just a tiny juvenile rescued from the middle of a playground at a middle school here in south Louisiana. An 8th grade boy sneaked her into the school in his backpack so that he could give her to the biology teacher! If she could survive a child's backpack, you KNOW she was a survivor! Ha! Happily, the biology teacher is my neighbor who loves animals and knows that I do as well.
> She was euthanized at the LSU vet school where I had brought her for treatment when the exotic vet was out of ideas as to why she kept getting sick. The vet school sent me a beautiful little ceramic mold of her footprints along with a card signed by her doctor and the techs who worked with her during the time she was their patient! Photo of the footprints and my little diva to follow.
> Thank you all for being here.
> 
> View attachment 275916
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275917
> 
> 
> View attachment 275918


Absolutely beautiful tribute and photos. I love the little plaque with the footprints.


----------



## [email protected]

_Hello, Frankie, how are you?_
I am great! This place…this place is fantastic! Where is this?
_This is where you’re meant to be. We’ve been waiting for you._
Am I dead?
_Your body was no longer needed. Your spirit is forever free_
Can I still have carrots and dandelions?
_Of course! _
And Mom, is she here?
_Someday, just not today. Her spirit still has much to do. We’ll wait for her, too._
Am I here because I was finished?
_Pets are special. Pet are animals who choose to help a human soul. The human path is never easy. Your human needed your help._
But now she is alone.
_She is never alone. _
I love her so much. Can I still help? 
_You can help. Visit her dreams. Whisper she is not alone. Be her comfort. _
I will. I'll never leave her alone. I'll see her every night. Thank you for waiting for me. Thank you for waiting for her.
_We’re glad you’re here. Now, if you haven’t noticed, there are dandelions to eat, lawn chairs to push and fences to topple. Go get ‘em, Frankie!_
They will never know what hit them…..






Frankie died June 29, 2019 from Pneumonia or Lower Respiratory Infection. We fought for 80 days, did all we possibility could, took him to the best veterinarians, tried various drugs, gladly spent the money, and much more to help him recover. 

We'll miss his antics and his determined personality so much. 

Thank you all his friends who delighted in his stories.

http://frankietortoisetails.blogspot.com/


----------



## TammyJ

[email protected] said:


> _Hello, Frankie, how are you?_
> I am great! This place…this place is fantastic! Where is this?
> _This is where you’re meant to be. We’ve been waiting for you._
> Am I dead?
> _Your body was no longer needed. Your spirit is forever free_
> Can I still have carrots and dandelions?
> _Of course! _
> And Mom, is she here?
> _Someday, just not today. Her spirit still has much to do. We’ll wait for her, too._
> Am I here because I was finished?
> _Pets are special. Pet are animals who choose to help a human soul. The human path is never easy. Your human needed your help._
> But now she is alone.
> _She is never alone. _
> I love her so much. Can I still help?
> _You can help. Visit her dreams. Whisper she is not alone. Be her comfort. _
> I will. I'll never leave her alone. I'll see her every night. Thank you for waiting for me. Thank you for waiting for her.
> _We’re glad you’re here. Now, if you haven’t noticed, there are dandelions to eat, lawn chairs to push and fences to topple. Go get ‘em, Frankie!_
> They will never know what hit them…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie died June 29, 2019 from Pneumonia or Lower Respiratory Infection. We fought for 80 days, did all we possibility could, took him to the best veterinarians, tried various drugs, gladly spent the money, and much more to help him recover.
> 
> We'll miss his antics and his determined personality so much.
> 
> Thank you all his friends who delighted in his stories.
> 
> http://frankietortoisetails.blogspot.com/


You gave him a great home. Thanks on his behalf. Very sorry he did not make it after all your efforts.


----------



## Shuler24

[email protected] said:


> _Hello, Frankie, how are you?_
> I am great! This place…this place is fantastic! Where is this?
> _This is where you’re meant to be. We’ve been waiting for you._
> Am I dead?
> _Your body was no longer needed. Your spirit is forever free_
> Can I still have carrots and dandelions?
> _Of course! _
> And Mom, is she here?
> _Someday, just not today. Her spirit still has much to do. We’ll wait for her, too._
> Am I here because I was finished?
> _Pets are special. Pet are animals who choose to help a human soul. The human path is never easy. Your human needed your help._
> But now she is alone.
> _She is never alone. _
> I love her so much. Can I still help?
> _You can help. Visit her dreams. Whisper she is not alone. Be her comfort. _
> I will. I'll never leave her alone. I'll see her every night. Thank you for waiting for me. Thank you for waiting for her.
> _We’re glad you’re here. Now, if you haven’t noticed, there are dandelions to eat, lawn chairs to push and fences to topple. Go get ‘em, Frankie!_
> They will never know what hit them…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie died June 29, 2019 from Pneumonia or Lower Respiratory Infection. We fought for 80 days, did all we possibility could, took him to the best veterinarians, tried various drugs, gladly spent the money, and much more to help him recover.
> 
> We'll miss his antics and his determined personality so much.
> 
> Thank you all his friends who delighted in his stories.
> 
> http://frankietortoisetails.blogspot.com/


So special. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## omhoge

Thank you so much for writing this poem and putting this thread up top in general discussions. I've never seen it before.
Our Turtle recently passed. Thankfully very peacefully and easily after being with us for 32 years.

Reading your poem is exactly how I'm envisioning him now, and what we are expecting when our time comes to see him again.
It is very comforting to know we're not alone in the powerful love we shared with our pet,
and that the Turtle is happy and will come running to play with our feet again some day.

Very Much Appreciated!


----------



## Ray--Opo

omhoge said:


> Thank you so much for writing this poem and putting this thread up top in general discussions. I've never seen it before.
> Our Turtle recently passed. Thankfully very peacefully and easily after being with us for 32 years.
> 
> Reading your poem is exactly how I'm envisioning him now, and what we are expecting when our time comes to see him again.
> It is very comforting to know we're not alone in the powerful love we shared with our pet,
> and that the Turtle is happy and will come running to play with our feet again some day.
> 
> Very Much Appreciated!


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## omhoge

> Thank you so much for writing this poem and putting this thread ....


I meant to mention the head petting part at the end, that got me, and it encapsulated the little daily joys we share with our pet friends. After playing "push the foot", watching him bliss-out and fall asleep while he got his neck rubbed was a favorite pastime. -- Thank you Ray--Opo, vladimir and KarenSoCal, and everyone on this forum!


----------



## Steviemonty

dmmj said:


> This was real hard for me to write, but I think I did a decent job, let me know what you think of it.





dmmj said:


> This was real hard for me to write, but I think I did a decent job, let me know what you think of it.


 I thought that was lovely xxx


----------



## Steviemonty

Maggie Cummings said:


> I still have no words to tell how close we were. Since he's gone I am at a loss as to what to do. So I do nothing. I still cannot talk about him without tears, and just walking past a dandelion will bring the tears. I'm not sure I have ever loved an animal the way I did Bob. He was the best companion ever and I miss him every second of every day. King Robert III 1998-2015
> I just didn't expect an animal who should have lived 150 yrs or more to die at 17????
> We all know the pain of losing a special pet. Sometimes it makes me not want to have any more animals.


its so sad when we lose a beloved pet, I know the feeling.... but always remember that you will be together again best wishes to all who are suffering their loss xxx


----------



## Steviemonty

KaderTheAnts said:


> Rip my scorpion Crimson Peak. Yes, she was a very unusual pet but she was loved to my full extent. She was the most docile, largest, and sweetest scorpion you'd come across. She even let me pick her up. Dying of old age was probably best for her because she lived a good long life but it was worst for me because I got to love her for a longer period of time. At least she's in a better place.
> View attachment 165016
> this was my baby the day I got her ;(


sorry for your loss my friend RIP Crimson Peak xx


----------



## steadytortoise

dmmj said:


> This was real hard for me to write, but I think I did a decent job, let me know what you think of it.


Made me cry ?? Definitely needed in our community.


----------



## Itachi

dmmj said:


> This was real hard for me to write, but I think I did a decent job, let me know what you think of it.


Love the dedication, ??


----------



## Desabuse

My little lady died 20 min. ago..Eyes were semi opened, mouth opened, legs swollen.........I want to kick the *** of the death.....I hate myself, because i made euthanasia..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Desabuse said:


> My little lady died 20 min. ago..Eyes were semi opened, mouth opened, legs swollen.........I want to kick the *** of the death.....I hate myself, because i made euthanasia..............


I am very sorry for your loss.
I know you've had her a few years and done your best to give her a good life.


----------



## Fangs Mummy.

Heartbroken.. ??My little russian has passed away..back leg is stiff,shell a dark red colour,eyes won't open,right eye looks sunken,soaked him to try and get some reaction..nothing..been off his food,not even had his fav Romanian..no breath coming from his nose,cold to the tp


----------



## Jayb73

So sorry to hear this x


----------



## wellington

So very sorry


----------



## Tortisedonk7

? 
So sad for you. But it’s Not in pain any more.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's sad. Sorry to read this.


----------



## Kwakin

dmmj said:


> MCTLONG WROTE THIS AFTER DAVID'S RAINBOW BRIDGE THREAD, AND I'VE MERGED THE TWO, BUT MCTLONG'S WAS FURTHER DOWN. SO I CUT IT AND MOVED IT UP HERE. THE GREEN PART IS MCTLONG'S POST:
> 
> This week I've noticed several posts about members loosing shelled family members. I don’t know about you guys, but I mourn for every last one, from the youngest hatchlings to the very old torts who have been with their owners for decades. Although I have not met most of these little torts or their owners in person, I cry almost every time I hear about one of them passing. Searching the forum, I could not find a group _In Memoriam_ thread, so this is a thread to remember all our shelled friends who have been lost. This is a thread to post pics and memories of the shelled loved ones who have passed, offer support to their owners, and never forget how much our lives have been enriched by these beautiful creatures.
> 
> Here are some of torts that have been lost recently -
> 
> 
> Craig’s (@Anyfoot) beautiful homeana adult and redfoot hatchling
> @Sweet0dodo’s tortoise
> Maggie’s (@maggie3fan) Bob the Sulcata
> 
> 
> Rest in Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now on to David's thread:
> 
> So I have been posting the poem rainbow bridge for awhile whenever someone loses a tortoise, I always felt bad since it seems written more for cats or dogs, as we all know we love our tortoises as much as anyone else who loves a cat or dog. So I decided to rewrite rainbow bridge for tortoises.
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called rainbow bridge.
> When a tortoise dies who was loved by someone, that tortoise goes to rainbow bridge.
> There are wide open plains and warm basking spots for all our beloved tortoises to spend all day basking in the warm sun. There is plenty of grass, and flowers, lots of warm water to soak in. Our friends are all warm and comfortable, and play together all day long
> 
> All the tortoises who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remembered them in our dreams of days and time gone by. The tortoises are happy and content, except for one small thing. They each miss someone very special who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all bask, and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are eager and intent, his shell starts to wiggle. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, his stubby legs carrying him over the plains, faster than they ever could in life.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your tortoise meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy head rubs commence, your hands once again caress your tortoise's head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your beloved tortoise, so long gone from your life, but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> Author known.
> 
> ahh. I just love how much people pour into their torts and now that I lost my 1 yr old Russian after only 5 months. it just saddens me, but this poem made me feel happy for them, and I can't wait to meet Daytona past the Rainbow Bridge this is a picture of her


----------



## Kwakin

dmmj said:


> This was real hard for me to write, but I think I did a decent job, let me know what you think of it.


yes you did a great job


----------



## Chefdenoel10

dmmj said:


> This was real hard for me to write, but I think I did a decent job, let me know what you think of it.



??????????????
It was wonderful.
??????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd like to take a moment to post about my best buddy, Chester who got I'll and had to be put to sleep a few weeks ago.
> He was very important to me and we had a 15 year run...
> Here is a puppy photo and the last photo ever taken...from the vets office. Also a photo of the box with his remains. I still haven't been able to deal with that part..
> Thanks for viewing.
> Chester 2000-2015



I cannot even explain ... but I know how you feel and I am soooo sorry for your loss.
Just reading the post makes me feel the pains all over again.
Please know you and your pet are in my heart and my prayers..?


----------



## mylittlecholla

dmmj said:


> MCTLONG WROTE THIS AFTER DAVID'S RAINBOW BRIDGE THREAD, AND I'VE MERGED THE TWO, BUT MCTLONG'S WAS FURTHER DOWN. SO I CUT IT AND MOVED IT UP HERE. THE GREEN PART IS MCTLONG'S POST:
> 
> This week I've noticed several posts about members loosing shelled family members. I don’t know about you guys, but I mourn for every last one, from the youngest hatchlings to the very old torts who have been with their owners for decades. Although I have not met most of these little torts or their owners in person, I cry almost every time I hear about one of them passing. Searching the forum, I could not find a group _In Memoriam_ thread, so this is a thread to remember all our shelled friends who have been lost. This is a thread to post pics and memories of the shelled loved ones who have passed, offer support to their owners, and never forget how much our lives have been enriched by these beautiful creatures.
> 
> Here are some of torts that have been lost recently -
> 
> 
> Craig’s (@Anyfoot) beautiful homeana adult and redfoot hatchling
> @Sweet0dodo’s tortoise
> Maggie’s (@maggie3fan) Bob the Sulcata
> 
> 
> Rest in Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now on to David's thread:
> 
> So I have been posting the poem rainbow bridge for awhile whenever someone loses a tortoise, I always felt bad since it seems written more for cats or dogs, as we all know we love our tortoises as much as anyone else who loves a cat or dog. So I decided to rewrite rainbow bridge for tortoises.
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called rainbow bridge.
> When a tortoise dies who was loved by someone, that tortoise goes to rainbow bridge.
> There are wide open plains and warm basking spots for all our beloved tortoises to spend all day basking in the warm sun. There is plenty of grass, and flowers, lots of warm water to soak in. Our friends are all warm and comfortable, and play together all day long
> 
> All the tortoises who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remembered them in our dreams of days and time gone by. The tortoises are happy and content, except for one small thing. They each miss someone very special who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all bask, and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are eager and intent, his shell starts to wiggle. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, his stubby legs carrying him over the plains, faster than they ever could in life.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your tortoise meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy head rubs commence, your hands once again caress your tortoise's head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your beloved tortoise, so long gone from your life, but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> Author known.


Oh boy. This is beautiful. Evokes tears of sadness, of hope, and of joy. Thank you.


----------



## mylittlecholla

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd like to take a moment to post about my best buddy, Chester who got I'll and had to be put to sleep a few weeks ago.
> He was very important to me and we had a 15 year run...
> Here is a puppy photo and the last photo ever taken...from the vets office. Also a photo of the box with his remains. I still haven't been able to deal with that part..
> Thanks for viewing.
> Chester 2000-2015


----------



## mylittlecholla

You have my very deep sympathy.


----------



## Duckster RT

Really nice.


----------



## penarddan

OMG this is so sad  it made me cry


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Where is @dmmj ?
(David)
Starter of this thread.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hopefully he's ok. Last I heard his mom, in whose house he was living, died and he was having trouble finding accomodations. He was on dialysis too. All that being the case, I imagine he probably doesn't have any way to get online.


----------



## Aunt Caffy

We had to say goodbye to my golden retriever Heath yesterday. He was eleven years old. He seemed fine then last Tuesday he started downhill fast. He went from normal to barely being able to breathe over a six hour period. At the ER, they removed the fluid around his heart. An echocardiogram the next day revealed the tumor. We got five good days more with the treatment and some great meds. I still keep expecting to see him walk into the room. Here’s his baby picture and the last picture I took with him and his sister.


----------



## Ray--Opo

My condolences, it is always hard to lose a love one. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Krista S

Aunt Caffy said:


> We had to say goodbye to my golden retriever Heath yesterday. He was eleven years old. He seemed fine then last Tuesday he started downhill fast. He went from normal to barely being able to breathe over a six hour period. At the ER, they removed the fluid around his heart. An echocardiogram the next day revealed the tumor. We got five good days more with the treatment and some great meds. I still keep expecting to see him walk into the room. Here’s his baby picture and the last picture I took with him and his sister.
> View attachment 317776
> View attachment 317777
> View attachment 317776
> View attachment 317777
> View attachment 317776
> View attachment 317777


I’m so sorry for the loss of you’re precious Heath. I’m sure he is now a beautiful angel watching over you and your family. ??


----------



## Toddrickfl1

2 weeks ago I lost my little buddy Sheldon. Rip Sheldon.


----------



## Aunt Caffy

Toddrickfl1 said:


> 2 weeks ago I lost my little buddy Sheldon. Rip Sheldon.
> View attachment 317779
> View attachment 317780


I’m sorry. Your baby was precious.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Aunt Caffy said:


> I’m sorry. Your baby was precious.


Thank you, sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## Krista S

Toddrickfl1 said:


> 2 weeks ago I lost my little buddy Sheldon. Rip Sheldon.
> View attachment 317779
> View attachment 317780


Sorry to hear about Sheldon. That‘s so sad.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aunt Caffy said:


> We had to say goodbye to my golden retriever Heath yesterday. He was eleven years old. He seemed fine then last Tuesday he started downhill fast. He went from normal to barely being able to breathe over a six hour period. At the ER, they removed the fluid around his heart. An echocardiogram the next day revealed the tumor. We got five good days more with the treatment and some great meds. I still keep expecting to see him walk into the room. Here’s his baby picture and the last picture I took with him and his sister.
> View attachment 317776
> View attachment 317777
> View attachment 317776
> View attachment 317777
> View attachment 317776
> View attachment 317777


That's so sad.


----------



## Radamila

dmmj said:


> MCTLONG WROTE THIS AFTER DAVID'S RAINBOW BRIDGE THREAD, AND I'VE MERGED THE TWO, BUT MCTLONG'S WAS FURTHER DOWN. SO I CUT IT AND MOVED IT UP HERE. THE GREEN PART IS MCTLONG'S POST:
> 
> This week I've noticed several posts about members loosing shelled family members. I don’t know about you guys, but I mourn for every last one, from the youngest hatchlings to the very old torts who have been with their owners for decades. Although I have not met most of these little torts or their owners in person, I cry almost every time I hear about one of them passing. Searching the forum, I could not find a group _In Memoriam_ thread, so this is a thread to remember all our shelled friends who have been lost. This is a thread to post pics and memories of the shelled loved ones who have passed, offer support to their owners, and never forget how much our lives have been enriched by these beautiful creatures.
> 
> Here are some of torts that have been lost recently -
> 
> 
> Craig’s (@Anyfoot) beautiful homeana adult and redfoot hatchling
> @Sweet0dodo’s tortoise
> Maggie’s (@maggie3fan) Bob the Sulcata
> 
> 
> Rest in Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now on to David's thread:
> 
> So I have been posting the poem rainbow bridge for awhile whenever someone loses a tortoise, I always felt bad since it seems written more for cats or dogs, as we all know we love our tortoises as much as anyone else who loves a cat or dog. So I decided to rewrite rainbow bridge for tortoises.
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called rainbow bridge.
> When a tortoise dies who was loved by someone, that tortoise goes to rainbow bridge.
> There are wide open plains and warm basking spots for all our beloved tortoises to spend all day basking in the warm sun. There is plenty of grass, and flowers, lots of warm water to soak in. Our friends are all warm and comfortable, and play together all day long
> 
> All the tortoises who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remembered them in our dreams of days and time gone by. The tortoises are happy and content, except for one small thing. They each miss someone very special who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all bask, and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are eager and intent, his shell starts to wiggle. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, his stubby legs carrying him over the plains, faster than they ever could in life.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your tortoise meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy head rubs commence, your hands once again caress your tortoise's head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your beloved tortoise, so long gone from your life, but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> Author known.


----------



## Hp4Gordo

Hopefully, it will be a while before my guy crosses the bridge (I will probably be the one looking for him on the other side) but that is so beautiful and a perfectly lovely vision of tortoise heaven.


----------



## Fireblade

I just lost all of mine in a House fire couldn't even safe 1 of my animals including my dogs it was still Winter so they where all in the house, 
Now I am starting over I had several Adults of different species it was the worst day in my life.


----------



## KarenSoCal

I'm so very sorry about that! I can't even begin to imagine that much agony.

I hope you find all the animals that you want. You can't replace the lost ones, but you can learn to love some new ones.


----------



## Fireblade

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm so very sorry about that! I can't even begin to imagine that much agony.
> 
> I hope you find all the animals that you want. You can't replace the lost ones, but you can learn to love some new ones.


I am working on it and no you cant replace but i don't ever want to know a day where I don't have animals in my life.
and thank you its been rough.


----------



## William Lee Kohler

Fireblade said:


> I just lost all of mine in a House fire couldn't even safe 1 of my animals including my dogs it was still Winter so they where all in the house,
> Now I am starting over I had several Adults of different species it was the worst day in my life.


Now awful to even imagine this. So very sorry for your animal family and for you.


----------



## TSavannahx

I just wanted to say this to these type of websites where owners of tortoises come together and talk about tortoise life.

One of my tortoises passed away last night. It's heartbreaking, I barely had any sleep and I haven't done anything but get upset. It's broken my heart and I can't believe that he's gone.

People can say that he was only a pet but to me he was family, I spent every single day taking care of him and showing him love.
Even though he's no longer with me, I won't stop loving him and I'll miss him until the day we reunite with each other.

I have to carry on taking care of his brother and loving him. Even though my other tortoise is no longer here, I'll never forget him and I'll never stop loving him.

Thank you for reading this.


----------



## ISU

I am so sorry for your loss. Take your time to recover and do not blame yourself


----------



## Tom

Losing one is heartbreaking. I try to discover how they died in an effort to prevent this heartache from happening again to me or anyone else. Do you know why it died? Were they living together as a pair?


----------



## Lyn W

So sorry for your loss - was it sudden or had he been ill?


----------



## wellington

So very sorry.
If you could share more details of what led up to this happening it could help others even more. Like did you keep him together with his brother? 
Was he sick before hand? 
Again very sorry.


----------



## Jan A

TSavannahx said:


> I just wanted to say this to these type of websites where owners of tortoises come together and talk about tortoise life.
> 
> One of my tortoises passed away last night. It's heartbreaking, I barely had any sleep and I haven't done anything but get upset. It's broken my heart and I can't believe that he's gone.
> 
> People can say that he was only a pet but to me he was family, I spent every single day taking care of him and showing him love.
> Even though he's no longer with me, I won't stop loving him and I'll miss him until the day we reunite with each other.
> 
> I have to carry on taking care of his brother and loving him. Even though my other tortoise is no longer here, I'll never forget him and I'll never stop loving him.
> 
> Thank you for reading this.


So so sorry for your loss. Big hugs to you & your family


----------



## TSavannahx

Hi everyone

I just wanted to say thank you for all of your kind messages. I really, really appreciate that.

It's all a huge shock and I was in absolute bits.

I'm lucky that I was actually off on annual leave today because if I wasn't then I wouldn't even imagine how much of a wreck I'd be.
I'm back in work tomorrow and I don't know how on earth I'm going to be able to cope.

As silly as this may sound, I've been thinking of putting some photos that I took of him during the times in his life and putting them inside of a memory box to look back and remember him by.

Again I just wanted to say a huge thank you, I would've replied to all of the replies but I think that that's set me off again.

You guys seem to be great, caring people and I should using these forums more often and get to know yourselves and your tortoises along the way!

Also, thank you so much for putting my thread in the 'In Memorian' section.
You all didn't know my tortoise as I've never used this, I've only looked through threads every now and again by other people to read advice and tips that you guys give, but in some form, my tortoise who's no longer with us, will be remembered by being on this thread.

Thank you all once again, I'll be sure to drop by in the forums regular and get to know you all! I'm a pretty shy person so bear with me as I'm the type of person who would just read threads and not send a single reply!


----------



## Suzanne

dmmj said:


> MCTLONG WROTE THIS AFTER DAVID'S RAINBOW BRIDGE THREAD, AND I'VE MERGED THE TWO, BUT MCTLONG'S WAS FURTHER DOWN. SO I CUT IT AND MOVED IT UP HERE. THE GREEN PART IS MCTLONG'S POST:
> 
> This week I've noticed several posts about members loosing shelled family members. I don’t know about you guys, but I mourn for every last one, from the youngest hatchlings to the very old torts who have been with their owners for decades. Although I have not met most of these little torts or their owners in person, I cry almost every time I hear about one of them passing. Searching the forum, I could not find a group _In Memoriam_ thread, so this is a thread to remember all our shelled friends who have been lost. This is a thread to post pics and memories of the shelled loved ones who have passed, offer support to their owners, and never forget how much our lives have been enriched by these beautiful creatures.
> 
> Here are some of torts that have been lost recently -
> 
> 
> Craig’s (@Anyfoot) beautiful homeana adult and redfoot hatchling
> @Sweet0dodo’s tortoise
> Maggie’s (@maggie3fan) Bob the Sulcata
> 
> 
> Rest in Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now on to David's thread:
> 
> So I have been posting the poem rainbow bridge for awhile whenever someone loses a tortoise, I always felt bad since it seems written more for cats or dogs, as we all know we love our tortoises as much as anyone else who loves a cat or dog. So I decided to rewrite rainbow bridge for tortoises.
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called rainbow bridge.
> When a tortoise dies who was loved by someone, that tortoise goes to rainbow bridge.
> There are wide open plains and warm basking spots for all our beloved tortoises to spend all day basking in the warm sun. There is plenty of grass, and flowers, lots of warm water to soak in. Our friends are all warm and comfortable, and play together all day long
> 
> All the tortoises who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remembered them in our dreams of days and time gone by. The tortoises are happy and content, except for one small thing. They each miss someone very special who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all bask, and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are eager and intent, his shell starts to wiggle. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, his stubby legs carrying him over the plains, faster than they ever could in life.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your tortoise meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy head rubs commence, your hands once again caress your tortoise's head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your beloved tortoise, so long gone from your life, but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> Author known.


----------



## HawkTheRedFootTortoise

Wow, that put a lump in my throat. Turtles/Tortoises should be remembered just as much as a cat or dog.


----------



## ANGELA BRZECZKOWSKI

My sympathy and condolences are with you. Bless your heart for your peace in your mourning. I still mourn my little doggie Brownie. He was an old little toothless doggie who Charlie the tortoise would snuggle up to. It has been 2 years since he's been gone and Charlie the tortoises still wanders over to his pillow spot. God gave me Charlie for a reason. Now I'm crying. They're such a big part of our lives. So Sorry .


----------



## Jan A

ANGELA BRZECZKOWSKI said:


> My sympathy and condolences are with you. Bless your heart for your peace in your mourning. I still mourn my little doggie Brownie. He was an old little toothless doggie who Charlie the tortoise would snuggle up to. It has been 2 years since he's been gone and Charlie the tortoises still wanders over to his pillow spot. God gave me Charlie for a reason. Now I'm crying. They're such a big part of our lives. So Sorry .


Our animals for many of us keep us going in tough times 'cause you have to get up & feed them, walk them, clean up after them. They invade your heart so Angela, I know what you mean & I'm so sorry for your loss.

We had to put our big Maine coon cat down 2 weeks ago, who suddenly went into acute kidney failure. He loved his cat food & he let you know when he wanted you to feed him all day & all night. He was always hopeful. He caterwhauled at night if he thought there was a chance he'd get some food. He was a bully, but if the door bell rang or guests came inside, he ran for cover & you didn't see him again until the coast was clear.

So we miss him. I've heard his cry or his coo a couple of times at night since he left us.


----------



## Duckster RT

ANGELA BRZECZKOWSKI said:


> My sympathy and condolences are with you. Bless your heart for your peace in your mourning. I still mourn my little doggie Brownie. He was an old little toothless doggie who Charlie the tortoise would snuggle up to. It has been 2 years since he's been gone and Charlie the tortoises still wanders over to his pillow spot. God gave me Charlie for a reason. Now I'm crying. They're such a big part of our lives. So Sorry .


Thanks for your contact. Best wishes into the future


----------



## Dragon

What a wounderful idea, and poem....i have no idea how old sissy is but it would break my heart if anything should happen.....Could someone also put up the orginal poem? My service dog sheba is 17 now and i charish each and every day God allows her to stay with me, but i know her time will come and how hard it will be. I want to do an emboridy with the poem and a place for pictures...one for my first dog after i was married....jalbowja, and my dear charlie, my first service dog...( poor little guy always had to stay in the car as my kind of service dog wasnt regonized yet) and my dear toby who somehow knew how much i needed him ( spike stoped at the pound after charlie was put down and came out with toby) and of course a place for sheba when her time comes..... i saved this one too just in case but pray my sissy will outlive me by many many years..... my pareekt holmes and ivy my cat will find places in the second one .....the one posted here ( maybe i can find a way to add a bird and cat to it.... ) I am so very very sorry for our tort parents who have lost there loved ones. I do hope this section of the fourm will remain here, and perhaps be for all of our animal children, as i have never found a place where people who consider and love there animal family members as much as the human family members so we can come together to moarn..... please know my heart is there with all of you at this time.....If i can figure out how to make the emboridy picture frame with these poems I will gladly make one for anyone who wants one, all i ask is you pay shipping .... again i am so sorry for your loss and will pray God and Jesus will give you the strength you need during this time of moraning


----------



## Cybertort

A star tortoise hatchling of mine passed away, though he was only with me for a brief moment in time, I would like to share its story with you all.






Against all odds, a story of a smashed egg and the spirit of survival


Dear all, a long time member here but first time posting, I hope to share a story about my tortoise. Best, Albert. Against all odds, a story of a smashed egg and the spirit of survival Prologue My 2 Indian Star tortoises are about 30 years old, one male and one female, the female had been...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## LeeB60

dmmj said:


> MCTLONG WROTE THIS AFTER DAVID'S RAINBOW BRIDGE THREAD, AND I'VE MERGED THE TWO, BUT MCTLONG'S WAS FURTHER DOWN. SO I CUT IT AND MOVED IT UP HERE. THE GREEN PART IS MCTLONG'S POST:
> 
> This week I've noticed several posts about members loosing shelled family members. I don’t know about you guys, but I mourn for every last one, from the youngest hatchlings to the very old torts who have been with their owners for decades. Although I have not met most of these little torts or their owners in person, I cry almost every time I hear about one of them passing. Searching the forum, I could not find a group _In Memoriam_ thread, so this is a thread to remember all our shelled friends who have been lost. This is a thread to post pics and memories of the shelled loved ones who have passed, offer support to their owners, and never forget how much our lives have been enriched by these beautiful creatures.
> 
> Here are some of torts that have been lost recently -
> 
> 
> Craig’s (@Anyfoot) beautiful homeana adult and redfoot hatchling
> @Sweet0dodo’s tortoise
> Maggie’s (@maggie3fan) Bob the Sulcata
> 
> 
> Rest in Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now on to David's thread:
> 
> So I have been posting the poem rainbow bridge for awhile whenever someone loses a tortoise, I always felt bad since it seems written more for cats or dogs, as we all know we love our tortoises as much as anyone else who loves a cat or dog. So I decided to rewrite rainbow bridge for tortoises.
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called rainbow bridge.
> When a tortoise dies who was loved by someone, that tortoise goes to rainbow bridge.
> There are wide open plains and warm basking spots for all our beloved tortoises to spend all day basking in the warm sun. There is plenty of grass, and flowers, lots of warm water to soak in. Our friends are all warm and comfortable, and play together all day long
> 
> All the tortoises who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remembered them in our dreams of days and time gone by. The tortoises are happy and content, except for one small thing. They each miss someone very special who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all bask, and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are eager and intent, his shell starts to wiggle. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, his stubby legs carrying him over the plains, faster than they ever could in life.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your tortoise meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy head rubs commence, your hands once again caress your tortoise's head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your beloved tortoise, so long gone from your life, but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> Author known.


That is so beautiful.


----------

